# EliteXC welterweight fighter Eric Bradley arrested on burglary charges



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> 02, 2008 By: Sam Caplan Category: Eric Bradley, EliteXC
> 
> 
> We have sad news to report this afternoon, as EliteXC welterweight and former Team Takedown member Eric Bradley was arrested last Friday, according to The Progress, a paper that serves Clearfield County and the Moshannon Valley in Pennsylvania.
> ...


source-http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/06/02/elitexc-welterweight-and-former-team-takedown-fighter-eric-bradley-arrested-on-burglary-charges/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just a bad week to be Garry Shaw isnt it?


----------

